# John Deere 380 fork lift will not go in reverse!!



## booger 746 (Sep 9, 2009)

Got my hands on a JD 380 fork lift. Changed the Trans/hydro fluid & filters on this unit. Had no clue when it was changed last.

It has some sort of hydrostat transmission in this thing. 

After changing everything went to back it out of the shop, all seemed fine.

Parked it in the barn and it sat for a couple days. Went to get it out, fired it up, placed in reverse and NOTHING !!! It will go forward just fine, but no reverse !!!

Was working great before I changed fluids and filters. 

What could of went wrong ??

Air in the system ??? 

I put JD filters in it.

I have someone interested in buying it and want to get this issue resolved.

Any help would be greatly appreciated !!!!!!


----------

